# Guitars (telecasters) in Dubai?



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey,

Looking for a telecaster guitar. 

Saw some in Zak Electronics and Virgin; 
Sadek will be getting some in a few weeks too.

Has anyone else seen them elsewhere?

Has anyone imported them into Dubai - what's the import duty implications?

Thanks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

import duty is 5% of declared value plus administrative costs if using a courier company


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There is a specialist music/guitar store on the top floor of Dubai Mall, near Rage Skateboard Store. However, if you go to Omar bin Khattab Road in Diera (otherwise known as Fish Roundabout), there are about 5 musicial instrument stores there. There are also 1 or 2 on Al Muteena Street just off it. There is also a large warehouse type store in Al Quoz but I've never been able to find it.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Rossi - heard about the Fish round about...never been there yet ;-)

About ordering online - can someone maybe recommend an online music store that will work in UAE?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

paisleypark said:


> Thanks Rossi - heard about the Fish round about...never been there yet ;-)


It's worth a visit, can take a while due to the usual congestion on Deira roads but there is usually parking on Al Muteena Street. Worth haggling a bit off the price too.



paisleypark said:


> About ordering online - can someone maybe recommend an online music store that will work in UAE?


Some online stores won't send to the UAE, due to conditions of exclusivity in their own country, their general contract etc. If you are spending serious money personally I don't think it's worth the risk, even with a reputed courier company.

If you cannot find what you are after at a realistic price compared to back home consider buying it on your next visit home. I was after a specific set of studio monitors, only one supplier here (as always) who wanted 2800 AED for them. I bought them in the UK for 1700 AED and only had to pay 450 AED to bring them over as excess baggage. The check in girl said to be if I actually taped the two boxes together it would have been 230 AED.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

awesome, will check it out after xmas - have a good one everyone !


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

just had a thought - maybe there are some more shops in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

hmm does anyone know of a shop that carries Spanish Guitars


----------



## absthfc (Dec 16, 2010)

I always thought the music stores in Dubai sold the smaller brand guitars


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

absthfc said:


> I always thought the music stores in Dubai sold the smaller brand guitars


Ibn Battuta Mall , 2nd floor, large shop with plenty of spanish and classical guitars...a big school with 200+ students and lots of other goodies too..

but no strats


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

indigora said:


> Ibn Battuta Mall , 2nd floor, large shop with plenty of spanish and classical guitars...a big school with 200+ students and lots of other goodies too..
> 
> but no strats


There is a 2nd floor in ibn?? I thoght it was all one level, (ground floor as they seem to like to call it). So does that mean part of the mall has a ground, 1st and then 2nd? Or 1st and 2nd floor? And what part of the mall is this in?


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks, found the IBN shop and they helped me out


----------

